# Setting AF points on Mark IV - help!



## lcoffey (Jun 20, 2010)

I have recently upgraded from a canon Rebel XTI to the Mark IV. Yes, I know- apples to oranges.
I'm in the process of learning all of the wonderful functions that this new camera has to offer.
One thing that just can't seem to master is selecting specific AF points. I can only select 1 or 2 at a time. How do I select specific ones, if I'm taking a group picture?
I have read the manual and the white paper document but nothing will tell me in plain English, "Do [this] to select these points."
Does anyone have experience with this? Can you help, pretty please?


----------



## Forest Power Ranger (Jun 20, 2010)

That's why I shoot Nikon. Seriously, Canon just makes everything so freaking complicate. On a Nikon you just flip a switch and toggle the directional buttons. 

And I just wanted to say that's a very big step up! (an awesome one though lol) 

Just try to follow the manual word for word. That's all I can say. Sorry bro.


----------



## irfan (Jun 20, 2010)

i dont have a mark IV, but are you really supposed to be able to select multiple AF points?  Every system ive seen lets you pick one point out of many, a region or zone, or let the camera pick automatically (usually the closest thing).  

And when the camera picks spots based on the whole field or zone, it will show the points it can get in perfect focus... but thats just the camera telling you multiple things happen to be in focus.  you cant just pick different objects at different depths, since that would be impossible to focus.  

Have you figured out how to pick one spot, and move that single focus point around (use the joystick)


----------



## irfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Forest Power Ranger said:


> That's why I shoot Nikon. Seriously, Canon just makes everything so freaking complicate. On a Nikon you just flip a switch and toggle the directional buttons.
> 
> And I just wanted to say that's a very big step up! (an awesome one though lol)
> 
> Just try to follow the manual word for word. That's all I can say. Sorry bro.



I beg to differ, selecting AF points on a 7D, 5dII, XSi has always been a piece of cake.


----------



## lcoffey (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, I have been able to select 1 or 2 points and move them around. But, that isn't helpful for taking group shots for people, when the focus is only one 1 person and the rest are out of focus.

BTW- what 'bro' says "pretty please?" lol


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 20, 2010)

I know you should be able to select groups, or sectors of focus points - but I don't have that camera, so I don't know how to do it...  Sorry.  Nice upgrade though.


----------



## irfan (Jun 20, 2010)

"The 45 AF points can be selected automatically, or any one of them can be selected manually. (With the EOS-1D Mark III, only 19 AF points could be selected manually.) To select an AF point, press the AF point selection button; then use the Multi-controller, Main Dial, or Quick Control Dial. Pressing the Multi-controller straight in selects the center AF point. With the center AF point selected, pressing the Multi-controller again will set automatic AF point selection. Pushing the Multi-controller up, down or to the side  selects the AF point in the respective direction. Turning the Main Dial selects a horizontal AF point, while the Quick Control Dial selects a vertical AF point. While the 45 AF points are selectable, if you use the Multi-controller or Main/Quick Control Dial to select a vertical AF point, the AF point selection will switch as follows: *Single AF point -> Two AF points -> Single AF point.* (This is the same as with the EOS-1D Mark II N.) If AF is executed while two AF points are selected, automatic AF point selection with the two AF points will take effect."

http://www.usa.canon.com/dlc/controller?act=GetArticleAct&articleID=3107


Also, jsut because one or 2 points are lit up does not mean everyone else is out of focus.  use the proper aperture for the group and you will have enough depth of field to get everyone in focus.  Everything along the plane from that focus point will be in the same sharp focus, and the stuff immediately infront of and behind will still be sharp enough if your aperture is set correctly.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 20, 2010)

icoffey

Here is a link of youtube videos that may help you get closer to solving your focus point issues.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=5d+focus+points&aq=f


----------



## lcoffey (Jun 20, 2010)

irfan said:


> "The 45 AF points can be selected automatically, or any one of them can be selected manually. (With the EOS-1D Mark III, only 19 AF points could be selected manually.) To select an AF point, press the AF point selection button; then use the Multi-controller, Main Dial, or Quick Control Dial. Pressing the Multi-controller straight in selects the center AF point. With the center AF point selected, pressing the Multi-controller again will set automatic AF point selection. Pushing the Multi-controller up, down or to the side  selects the AF point in the respective direction. Turning the Main Dial selects a horizontal AF point, while the Quick Control Dial selects a vertical AF point. While the 45 AF points are selectable, if you use the Multi-controller or Main/Quick Control Dial to select a vertical AF point, the AF point selection will switch as follows: *Single AF point -> Two AF points -> Single AF point.* (This is the same as with the EOS-1D Mark II N.) If AF is executed while two AF points are selected, automatic AF point selection with the two AF points will take effect."
> 
> Canon Digital Learning Center - What's New in the EOS-1D Mark IV: Advanced Autofocus System
> 
> ...



I have read the manual and I have done test shots with a group. In my test shots the people not highlighted by the AF point were not as sharp as the one in focus. Maybe there is a sweet spot for the aperture but I had it set at like, F7, which should have been more than enough. Nothing in the background was blurred, but the people just weren't crisp.

Also, while I appreciate the help with aperture settings (I'm here to learn everything I can) I still would like to know the answer to my original question; how do I select certain AF points? I know it is possible because all of the product release feature videos mention that as one of the 'new cool features' but none of them ever explain how to execute the feature.


----------



## iskoos (Jun 21, 2010)

BTW, that camera is called 1D-Mark IV. Canon already makes it's camera names complicated. Don't contribute please


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 21, 2010)

You can physically only focus a lens on a single spot (distance).  

When you use the automatic setting (all points) the camera uses the points that it thinks you want, but any of the points that also happen to be at the same distance, will also light up.  Some people think this means that the camera is focusing on all those points (which I guess it is) but that's more of a coincidence that a feature of the camera.  It can only focus at one distance at a time.

So when shooting a group photo, you can focus on anyone in the group, but you need to be aware of your DOF, which is a result of your aperture, your focal length and the distance to the subjects.  If you have enough DOF to cover the whole group (which is probably what you want), then you are going to be OK.  If you are using a shallow DOF, then you will have to choose where you focus, with greater care.  
The way DOF works, is that it's depth is 2/3 past the focus point and 1/3 back toward the camera.  So if you are shooting a group, ideally you want to focus about 1/3 into the group (distance from front to back).  Of course, you can also help by arranging the group to control how deep they are from front to back.  If you have a shallow DOF, you probably want everyone in the group to be on the same plane.


----------



## irfan (Jun 21, 2010)

lcoffey said:


> In my test shots the people not highlighted by the AF point were not as sharp as the one in focus. Maybe there is a sweet spot for the aperture but I had it set at like, F7, which should have been more than enough. Nothing in the background was blurred, but the people just weren't crisp. *seems like f/7 was not enough.  you either need to stop down even more or step back some more.*
> 
> Also, while I appreciate the help with aperture settings (I'm here to learn everything I can) I still would like to know the answer to my original question; how do I select certain AF points? *you select AF points by following the instructions I had just posted.  it clearly states how to select AF points.  start with the line "To select an AF point..."*I know it is possible because all of the product release feature videos mention that as one of the 'new cool features' but none of them ever explain how to execute the feature.


.


----------



## AlexL (Jun 21, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> You can physically only focus a lens on a single spot (distance).
> 
> When you use the automatic setting (all points) the camera uses the points that it thinks you want, but any of the points that also happen to be at the same distance, will also light up.  Some people think this means that the camera is focusing on all those points (which I guess it is) but that's more of a coincidence that a feature of the camera.  It can only focus at one distance at a time.
> 
> ...



I guess reading on this forum I'll learn something everyday  Mike, is this a general rule for digital cameras or just a rule for Canon that the depth is 2/3 past the focus point and 1/3 back towards the camera?


----------



## table1349 (Jun 21, 2010)

DOF works as Big Mike explained.   That is all part of understanding DOF.  Good read on DOF.  Understanding Depth of Field in Photography

The whole tutorial is excellent.


----------



## lcoffey (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks, Big Mike. That was very helpful.


----------



## rpm (Jun 22, 2010)

iskoos said:


> BTW, that camera is called 1D-Mark IV. Canon already makes it's camera names complicated. Don't contribute please



actually i think Canon has the easiest to understand naming conventions lol and im a Nikon shooter.


----------

